# what a bbq :-)



## markuk (Jul 12, 2014)

Caribbean day at our local park...


Jerk Chicken and pork   didn't have any as massive q :-)













2014-07-12 15.59.27.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 12, 2014)

Seems the man loves his Q!

Danny


----------



## baz senior (Jul 13, 2014)

A bit of ingenuity, a couple of oil drums, and off you go. It looks well used, but I have no idea what he's painted it with, I would have thought that would have come off, unless it's some hi temp stuff.
All you need is a smell of it to want some!


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2014)

That looks very impressive. Was it one single lid or did it open in sections?


----------

